# *2000 Nissan X-Trail Autech AX*



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

Just found these pictures while I was searching around:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*I laughed...*

The front end looks like a Jeep!


Stephen


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

SCHESBH said:


> The front end looks like a Jeep!
> 
> 
> Stephen


You read my mind! All you need is a couple more bars on that grille and you have a Jeep!
Interior colours remind me of my once owned 02 SpecV.


----------



## Terranismo (Aug 31, 2004)

I guess now we know where Chrysler got the design ideas for the Patriot:


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Xtrailguy said:


> ...
> Interior colours remind me of my once owned 02 SpecV.



I agree, ditto for me, I miss those comfortable red seat from my 2k2 V...

but I still prefer my color combination for the X-Trail :


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Very nice interior Valboo!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I like the silver surround around the dash dials. Looks very nice and gives them a deeper look. Also the gear shift stick looks awesome 

As for the Rider Tail-lights....these will be on my exy VERY soon


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

that interior is sweet

btw ive just started my newest project

wrappin my door panels in white vinyl ill post pics when finished


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

TjC said:


> that interior is sweet
> 
> wrappin my door panels in white vinyl ill post pics when finished


Look forward to your post, as I have started doing the same thing and tried to wrap them in black leather and failed.  only managed to do so with the centre arm-rest.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

well where the cloth is on the door panel
im takin that whole thing off and wrappin it 
then puttin it back on the door panel

only reason im doin this is because at the bodyshop where i work we had a xtrail come in with broken glass

the door panel was damaged and needed to be replaced so instead of throwing it out i decided to do this lil project where when i wrap it it will cover the damaged area.

so hopefully this weekend


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Tj,

That area is not held by any screws (am sure you know that) if you look at the back you will notice that the fitment is actually done by using melted plastic clips (10 of them for each door pannel) I tried melting one of them and it took me ages. I wasn't sure how am gonna attach it again once I finish the wrapping process, so I left it at that.

I wanna see how you gonna do that, as I still have the leather trims sitting in the garage.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

its actually pretty easy when u have a plastic welder lol
im gonna start small first
lil arm rest on dirvers side then the cloth area
see how it goes


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey that xtrail is almost exactly like mine, except for the front fascia and the orange areas of the seats.

My xty came with that roofbars, autoclimate conditioner, silver dash dials, rims and leather interior.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

NismoKat said:


> Hey that xtrail is almost exactly like mine, except for the front fascia and the orange areas of the seats.
> 
> My xty came with that roofbars, autoclimate conditioner, silver dash dials, rims and leather interior.


You dials are not silver according to the pics in your profile, I mean the area surrounding the dial is not (it's black like mine)  This is the first time I see xtrail dials with a silver facia surrounding them.

Plus, your tail-lights are standard too.


----------



## NismoKat (Jul 10, 2003)

Oh i thought when you said silver dash you were meaning the tach, speedometer,etc










and yes my back lights are standard


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Terranismo said:


> I guess now we know where Chrysler got the design ideas for the Patriot:



Yea, that is a real original looking x trail. It looks nothing like a liberty or an early cherokee.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Autech Dash Dials*

Hi Guys,

I fell in love with the Autech dash dials from the moment I saw them here and I kept thinking what can I do to make mine look that way and I found the solution 

Here is the end result


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

How did you do that? I really like that. You did a good job. Can you show some pictures with the whole dash in view.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi ERBell,

I just dismantled the whole dash cluster and used silver/chrome paint on the sorround section of the dials (it separates from the dials when you take the thing apart).

1 hour later it was dry and that's it 

Here is the full view of my dash



Also, here is the silver surround which I have tried on another xtrail which has black dials and it looks even better


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Ok, so I printed that last picture out because I have the black dials. I then took it into my car and tried to visualise how it would look with the titanium colored center dash piece the newer x trails have. I have got to say that I think you are on to something.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

yup i was planning to paint my to match body color


----------

